# Attestation of Documents



## ransamoah73 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hello All,

I live in London and need to attest my Ghana certificate. Unfortunately there is no UAE embassy in Ghana to attest it after my embassy attest it.

I called the UAE embassy in London and I couldn't get any information as the lady told to do my own search regarding which body is allowed to attest documents for the UAE in Ghana. 

I have no idea what to do now. Please any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## ugt (May 23, 2013)

Based on my research regarding this issue, I heard the ministry of foreign affairs in UAE does attestation as well. So you could contact them.


----------



## ransamoah73 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks ugt.


----------



## ugt (May 23, 2013)

You're welcome.


----------



## kofi bee (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi Ransamoah73, I find myself in the same situation you were in concerning the attestation of my Ghanaian documents with UAE Embassy, how were you able to go about it?
were you able to find the country with UAE Embassy accredited to Ghana? Please I would be very grateful if you can help.
Thanks


----------



## ransamoah73 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hello Kofi, I was told to go to my the Ghanaian embassy to authenticate it. It turned out to be that it is the universities of Ghana overseas office in Angel instead.

Send me a private message and I will give you the details of the representative who will authenticate your document.


----------



## kofi bee (Jun 21, 2013)

hello ransamoah73,how do I get in touch privately? need more info pls


----------



## ransamoah73 (Apr 27, 2013)

Kofi Bee

I just tried to send you a private message but it did not go through because you are not allowed to receive PM. Please go on facebook and search for Ransford Amoah. Invite me and we will take it from there.


----------



## kofi bee (Jun 21, 2013)

hello ransamoah73.there are loads of ransford Amoah on facebook.which one is your profile pls


----------



## ransamoah73 (Apr 27, 2013)

sorry it's the one with the food picture (green leaf) sort of.


----------



## kofi bee (Jun 21, 2013)

hello ransamoah73,still cant find you.it might be easier to find me.the name is kofi baryeh-amaniampong on fb.thanks.


----------



## ransamoah73 (Apr 27, 2013)

Kofi, I can't find you either. I just changed my privacy settings so try again.


----------



## kofi bee (Jun 21, 2013)

hello ransamoah73,what profile picture do you have there or any thing about location or school u have on fb?still cant find you


----------



## ransamoah73 (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm not sure what the problem is. Please log on to Universities of Ghana Overseas office and find someone to contact for further details.


----------



## kofi bee (Jun 21, 2013)

hello ransamoah73,are u with me?


----------



## ransamoah73 (Apr 27, 2013)

Kofi- I just sent you the website.


----------



## kofi bee (Jun 21, 2013)

hello ransamoah73,my certificate is from university of cape coast and did you have to do any marriage certificate attestation? thanks for your invaluable help


----------



## kofi bee (Jun 21, 2013)

hello ransamoah73,thanks for the website. will call them tomorrow to see if they can be of help. by the way,are you in the uk or in the UAE?


----------



## ransamoah73 (Apr 27, 2013)

If your marriage certificate was issued in Uk, then you have to send it to the FCO in MK for attestation before sending it to the UAE embassy in London. If not then I guess you have to contact the Ghana embassy but for the education certificate you need to go to the UoG overseas office.


----------



## ransamoah73 (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm in London. Will leave for AD in August this year God willing.


----------



## kofi bee (Jun 21, 2013)

hello ransamoah73, I sent you a private message. did you get it?


----------

